# Which band propels faster. Thera Band gold or Dankung double black tubes?



## ERdept

i don't have a Chrony and have two slingshots, the Cougar and will get the Hathcock Target sniper, which BOTH can accommodate flat bands and tube bands.

Which band is the faster of the two, The Theraband Gold, single band on each side, not doubled/folded.

OR

The Dankung double tube bands, you know the ones that have the black tubes that are doubled on each side, totaling 4 bands.

Thanks, again, no Chrony, and dont want to get one for this one test.


----------



## JoergS

Generally, flat bands are faster, but they tear a bit earlier than the tubes.

Your question is not complete enough for a competent answer.

1. What kind of ammo do you want to use?

2. How long is your draw?

3. What exactly are the band dimensions of your TB gold setup (active length, fork width, pouch width)?

Jörg


----------



## dgui

Tex Shooter has the Fastest Bands, so why bother with the others if you want mind blowing speeds.


----------



## BCLuxor

Check out Torstens' videos he shoots small ammo using flat bands at VERY high speeds.


----------



## NaturalFork

I have tested and used both. Flat thera bands are faster. The tubes last longer.


----------



## stelug

take my answer as an absolutely personal statment. I use both: dankungs 1740 in four strands combo 13 mm lenght, and doubled therabands tapered. I anjoy better thera because of swetness in draw. For killing I like more dankungs cause my lead balls 8,6mm goes throu quarryes as shooten from a 22 rifle. Rearly cannot say wich are faster because don't own a chrony. Probably thera are also faster but, dont ask me how, dankungs seems to pack a terrific lethal force.


----------



## ERdept

JoergS said:


> Generally, flat bands are faster, but they tear a bit earlier than the tubes.
> 
> Your question is not complete enough for a competent answer.
> 
> 1. What kind of ammo do you want to use? .44 Cal LEAD ball
> 
> 2. How long is your draw? Im 5'10, 175, so an average person's draw
> 
> 3. What exactly are the band dimensions of your TB gold setup (active length, fork width, pouch width)? it's Tex Shooters bands for one set-up.
> 
> Jörg


----------



## crazyslingshot

Both have advantages and disadvanges.

There are many posts about it in this forum.

people shoot slingshots for varius purposes, for killing time, for relaxation,for killing vermin,for enjoying 
safe target-hits,for hunting.,,for fishing...., in different places such as indoor,backyark, field...

Then,only what fit you is the best.


----------



## NaturalFork

So I just shot once of my bent rodders with tubes. Man I forgot how good those looped tubes shoot.


----------



## Qucifer

Im relatively new to the hobby, and have been shooting 3/16" surgical tube on my homemade bent rod. I also have a laminate boardcut that ive been shooting pale crepe gold bands on. 








Today recieved my first order of dankung 1745 black tube, and a roll of theraband gold, so i played around a bit. Unfortunately i dont own a real chrony, so i was relying heavily on the butt chrony. Shooting 3/8" steel balls, the 1745 dankung tubes on a 4 strand setup seem to move the projectile quite a bit faster than a single set of 3cmx2cmx23cm tapered therabands. Doubling the therabands proved to be too much for the 3/8" balls. Both rubbers are amazing, and much better than the junk i was using before.

Q


----------



## ZDP-189

ERdept said:


> Which band is the faster of the two, The Theraband Gold, single band on each side, not doubled/folded.
> 
> OR
> 
> The Dankung double tube bands, you know the ones that have the black tubes that are doubled on each side, totaling 4 bands.


Which makes a faster car? Gasoline or electric? Turbo or supercharger?

Thera-band Gold has a higher _potential_ speed. However as Jörg and friends have said, there are many variables, such as how the bands and tubes are cut, your draw length, draw force and projectile weight. If you have no way of measuring velocity and have no interest in doing the math, then the only way to get an answer is to try them and see what feels best, or buy bandsets and projectiles with known performance profiles.


----------



## ERdept

OK, thanks. I've tried both. Seem to shoot slower with flat bands cause time i spend straightening them out,, vs the tubes.

The Dankung 4 tube set seem to prop up the pouch in the proper position for taking the next shot faster.


----------



## JoergS

I did some work in that regard.


----------



## ERdept

JoergS said:


> I did some work in that regard.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=VaHOxcflc7I


YOU are truly a pioneer and indespensible proponent of the sport. Thank you. Very thoughtful.


----------

